# Meditation for Two Clarinets



## scaredofthedarkness (Nov 9, 2016)

Meditation for Two Clarinets
I'm very new to music, but I have an interest in the philosophy of everyday life. This is a piece I wrote based on a little bit of research I did into how to write music.
It is divided into four sections:
I. _On One Note_, the repetition of the note A representing the tedium of everyday life.
II. _Chaos_, representing the precariousness of our existence
III. _The Calm Within_, a section based on fourths and fifths to represent the steady perfection that lives within all of us
IV. _The Ascent to Heaven_, a flurrying section representing the excitement of the ascent, and ending triumphantly.

Comments welcome. Remember, I'm still only learning!


----------



## Arnik (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't understand intellectual music but here are some impressions:
On One Note - ?
Chaos - is really a chaos, so at least it's name is adequate.
The Calm Within - so so...
The Ascent to Heaven - I liked this section.


----------

